# sync.lrdata folder



## stevedo (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm currently reviewing my backups and backup strategy. I noticed that I am not backing up the lrdata.sync folder (found in  username\AppData\Local\Adobe\Lightroom\Lightroom Catalog) as part of my strategy. I've only recently started using the sync functions. The folder only contains three files 2 x .docstore and 1 x wfindex

I've see nothing to suggest that it's necessary to backup the lrdata.sync folder and its contents. Is that correct? If I don't need to backup it up then I assume in the worst case scenario where I might need to rebuild my machine then this folder will be recreated by Lightroom next time synch takes place.

Steve


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 5, 2020)

Correct. It's a cache used by LR when it syncs.


----------



## stevedo (Jun 5, 2020)

johnbeardy said:


> Correct. It's a cache used by LR when it syncs.



Brilliant. Thanks John


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 5, 2020)

Why don’t you just backup your complete internal hard drive? I am sure there is more stuff than just Lightroom files on there that you would not want to lose in case of a drive crash...


----------



## stevedo (Jun 5, 2020)

A little background. I am a long-term motorcycle traveller (left our UK home in June 2014, currently locked down in Argentina) and I keep the bare minimum of data on the laptop. I run Lightroom and its catalogs on the laptop hard drive but all data/photos are on an external SSD and in OneDrive. If I've made changes I backup, test integrity and optimise the catalog every time I exit Lightroom. I have 3 external SSD's as follows:

The main working one (2TB) with photos etc
The one I use as a backup (2TB) to the main one
 The third (1TB) is used to create images of the drive in the laptop
I have a USB stick that I can use to boot the machine and access the images on drive 3 for restore.

As best we can, we keep the 2TB SSD's apart as we travel. If the laptop is stolen we should be covered. If everything is stolen at least we have all the data, photos, Lightroom catalog etc. in OneDrive. If the drive in the laptop fails we should be covered.

I use Microsoft SyncToy to "backup" the main SSD to the backup SSD, ensuring that they are the same.

All data is also copied (not a true backup I know) to OneDrive.

I do a backup every time that data changes i.e. photos added, documents added or edited. Takes very little time. I do this as a matter of habit due to the fact that internet is not always available to copy stuff to the cloud.

Once a month I create a new image of my working hard drive in the laptop (assuming the laptop is functioning properly). If I have to re-image the worst case is that I have a months worth of Windows updates to apply or new apps to re-install.

Within the constraints that I have i.e. as a long-term traveller I think I have it pretty much covered. Unless you can suggest any improvements.

For us OneDrive has proven to be a great asset, internet access/quality/speed not withstanding. For just under £80/year we get full Office apps, free Skype minutes for calling landlines when necessary, and (here's the best bit) up to 6TB of online storage. The only caveat with the 6TB is that it is limited to 1TB per family member. So for us, I use my 1TB for photos, my wife uses another 1TB for videos and when we need more than that we can create another login for a third "family member" and so on up to 6TB.


----------

